# Probleme mit Wago I/O System bzw. I/O Pro 32



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2004)

Hy!

Hat jemand Erfahrung in Sachen SPS Programmierung für Wago I/O System 750 und der dazugehörigen Wago I/O Pro Software?

Habe eigentlich nur ein winzig kleines Problem, bei S5 oder S7 kinderleicht zu lösen, aber bei Wago fällt mir dies sehr schwer!

Versuche meine Funktionsbausteine (Blöcke) mittels OB1 (PLC_PRG) zu laden, klappt aber nicht!

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke!


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

Hi 

so kann ein aufruf aussehen 

(*Licht WC*)
CAL	BM_WC(E_BM:=%IX4.9,E_Licht_Aktif:=BM_a,Schaltdauer:=T#40s)
LD		BM_WC.A_Licht
ST		%QX0.10

mfg


----------

